# German Shepherd Bitch Stripe



## Karl772 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a 4 month old male purebred German Shepherd pup and in the last month he has developed grey/silver hairs along his back and particularly around the top of his hips. I have now come to know this as a bitch stripe. I was just curious if this would go away as he got older? As he did previously get very very light at the base of his tail and we though it was going to go tan and continue down the rest of his tail but it then turned black again and has stayed black. Could this be a hormonal thing? His testicles havent dropped yet and we did some researching and found out that a bitch stripe is common in Bitches and neutered males. So we assume that when they do dropp(his testicles thatis) his hormones will then turn the hair back to black, would this be correct?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It will probably get lighter as time goes on - not darker. Not desired in showline males, but it happens because of pigment and ticking issues. It's common enough. Not really anything to worry about unless you plan to show/breed. Is he black/tan?

What do you mean his testicles haven't dropped? Are they retained? Are both retained in his abdomen? No, the ticking and stripe will not disappear if they come down.


----------



## Karl772 (Jan 1, 2013)

He is a showline and a black and tan possibly red and black, and his testicles have come down but seems to have gone back up again


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You have documented proof from the vet that they descended and then both went back up again? Strange - never heard of both coming down and going back up. 

Retained testicles are a genetic fault and this dog should not be bred or shown. I would wait a few more months to see if they descend. If not, neuter him. Retained testicles must be removed.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm willing to bet what you felt was the "bulb" and not testicles.


----------

